# Looking for a good budget HTS



## sandeshj (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so please be kind :gulp:

I'm from India. I was looking for a budget home theater system. Max budget I envisaged was Rs.37k (~$600)
My room size is 15' x 16'. Distance from the Television is 13'.
My requirement of a HTS is more for music than movies. I like a good bass.

I was looking at Yamaha's YHT 298 - Found it very attractive given the price is low (around 31k) and also having an active sub woofer.

Other option was Onkyo 3500 - Found it similar to yahama but doesnt have an active sub. Wonder will it make a difference.

The shop fellow suggested me another so called potent mix of Onkyo with HTR-558 + SWK-208 + SKS-3600.
This is very similar to the Yamaha model mentioned above, but with a complete wooden build and also a 10" sub. This was on sale but indeed a more expensive around Rs45k(~$750). I Didn't find the sound that great too.. But it might just be me!!

Please let me know which according to you would be best suited for my needs and given that I would like to keep the budget in control.

:help:
Thanks in advance.

Sandesh.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to HTS! It seems your budget would allow for the pioneer sp-pk52fs Andrew Jones 5.1 speaker system. It would be around $500 for just the speakers or if you replaced the two towers up front for the bookshelf speakers you would save another $160 on the price and could get a better receiver to fit under your budget. That would be the best bang for your buck system IMO. With the Yamaha RX-V375 your total would be $600 on the nose with the bookshelf system and $750~ with the towers. 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/PUSA/Images/Product Images/Home/SP-PK52FS-Large.jpg 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/PUSA/Images/Product Images/Home/SP-PK22BS-Large.jpg 

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v375_black_u/?mode=enlarge 

You may want to move this thread also to the home theater system section. You will get more response over there.


----------



## sandeshj (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike! the reviews of sp-pk52fs looks awsome! but looking at its availability locally, doesn't look like it is available here  Though, I've taken a demo of htp-rs42, it was mind boggling to listen to it, but only problem with it was, its huge in size, it wont fit in my cabinet! 

Any other suggestion?


----------



## sandeshj (Sep 6, 2013)

no one interested in replying?


----------

